
Ask HN: How to infer website quality from HN data? - jmstfv
Sentiment analysis, front page appearance to total submission ratio just to name few ideas.
======
smt88
When you look at points, a site with 20k points and 0 flagkilled stories vs. a
site with the same points and 30% flagkilled are going to be very different. I
would say flagkills are your best indicator.

Another option would be to check how many different people are posting links
to a site. Each person could be given a quality rating based on how many
points they have and how many other sites they post from.

Someone who posts _only_ the same site and has low points (and low comments)
is probably just the site's owner, for example.

------
benologist
Length of time on the front page, that filters out the sites that manipulate a
front page presence their content can't sustain.

~~~
jmstfv
But what about heated discussions that stay on the front page for some time (I
suppose they are fueled by the discussion itself, rather than the piece of
content, which started it)?

